# 75 gallon ca tank?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

SO I might be getting a 75 gallon setup and I was wondering what kind of fish to put into it. I would love to keep a large CA cichlid in there(byitself ofcoarse). Can you guys help me pick a fish. The fish would be kept by itself with NO tankmates just a nice "wet pet". So far im thinking of either an oscar or a red devil. Any other suggestions? Basically I want a descent sized fish with plenty of personality that will always keep the "crowd" amused.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

You can't go wrong with an Oscar, IMO. I have one alone in a 75 myself, and while he is only 4" at present, he keeps us amused. You oughta see him do his puppy dog tail wagging when he knows it's time to eat.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Go red devil if your comfortable with a fish that size in a tank that size. Or some other Amphilophus.

Oscars are ugly when they get big. And tend to get boring IMHO. Get something that will be more entertaining to look at.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never had an Oscar and I know people that own them normallly love them. But if given the chance I would much rather have another RD. I had a female for a few years and really liked her. I would love to have a male as a wet pet if I could someday.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I say a nice Texas or Festae

....Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

You have a lot of choices for a single wet pet for a 75g. I would get a trimac if it were me. Other fish would be a black nasty, cuban, midas, texas, freddy, gammodes, motas, black belt, or mayan.
If you are looking at SA cichlids, then I'd get an oscar, GT, RT, or geo brasilis.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

It depends on what you want out of the wet pet too. IMO oscars are truely domesticated. They love humans. Not afraid of them, will interact with them in a friendly way, etc..
Some cichlids will react in a more aggressive way like a red devil/midas or yeah a trimac! 
Some will be skittish on their own like my texas! He will come up to get food but otherwise he isn't really interested in me and will actively try to hide when I walk past his tank....but, he is interesting to watch!

So really, it depends on what kind of interaction you want from the fish...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Oscars are ugly when they get big. And tend to get boring IMHO. Get something that will be more entertaining to look at.


What do you mean they get ugly? They are when they are born......... :lol:

I agree! :thumb:


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

heylady said:


> It depends on what you want out of the wet pet too. IMO oscars are truely domesticated. They love humans. Not afraid of them, will interact with them in a friendly way, etc..
> Some cichlids will react in a more aggressive way like a red devil/midas or yeah a trimac!
> Some will be skittish on their own like my texas! He will come up to get food but otherwise he isn't really interested in me and will actively try to hide when I walk past his tank....but, he is interesting to watch!
> 
> So really, it depends on what kind of interaction you want from the fish...


well im looking for a cichlid that will do more than just swim around. I mean yeah oscars are big and I personally don't think them as ugly :roll: , but I do thing they MIGHt be a bit plain. I see oscars as big angelfish. A ton of personality but they don't show the typical cichlid behavior such as intense digging or showing aggression. That's what im looking for. I don't know much about trimacs or black belts and some others you guys mentioned. Although correct me if im wrong but aren't trimac related to midas and red devils?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

> Quote:
> Oscars are ugly when they get big. And tend to get boring IMHO. Get something that will be more entertaining to look at.
> 
> What do you mean they get ugly? They are when they are born.........


 :lol: I totally agree I just didn't want to say it. If you are going to just have one fish in the tank why not get something more fun to look at? I still say RD or you could go with a flowerhorn. I know some of us don't like them but they are nice looking fish.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes trimac's are relatives to the RD. If you like glass bangingly aggressive fish than RD/Midas/Trimac will make you happy.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

well then red devels sounds like the right fish to me.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

So many cool unique fish out there now, more so then just a few years ago...why go with something so common and boring as an oscar or RD?

Amphs make great wet pets, but there are many more then just Midas and RD's....trimacs, amarillo, red isletas, sagittae, chanco or xiloaensis.

Another good thought, even though its not CA, would be a polleni! AMAZING fish when they get above 4" and turn solid black with all those yellow/blue/purple spots.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Polleni are sweet. I have only seen one in person and it was stunning. That is a great option.


----------

